

There Will Be JavaScript - mmozuras
https://speakerdeck.com/mmozuras/there-will-be-javascript

======
alexvr
+1 for slides 18, 51, and, best of all, 54. Great presentation :)

~~~
mmozuras
Thanks, glad you liked it :)

